# My black and silver pen



## Texatdurango (Nov 1, 2012)

In a thread a few days ago I was showing a few different colors of a new pen I am making and Roy (Oklahoman) commented.... _"That's custom from clip to section to blanks to bands, you should blow  them away at the next pen show, but I do think one all black with the  silver bands and clip would be stunning. But what do I know."

_Well, I decided he was right and that I needed an all black color since these are a bit ornate, one might like the "classy look". :wink:  I was playing around punching out some more silver discs this morning when it dawned on me that I could use some of the scrap silver I was generating so if you have a look at the cap on this pen you will see a new addition.

Any opinions on the silver disc on the cap finial, just right, too much, leave it off...?

Here are a few shots of the pen.........


----------



## philb (Nov 1, 2012)

Really like the addition. 

What about a matching one in the end of the barrel? Be ashame to waste anymore of the punched out discs!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 1, 2012)

philb said:


> Really like the addition.
> 
> What about a matching one in the end of the barrel? Be ashame to waste anymore of the punched out discs!!


You know, I was thinking the exact same thing!  I think the 1/4" disc might be a bit large but I have a small 3/16" punch that would make a nice small disc!

I might do that on the next pen of this size.  I'm going to keep adding silver until I have a $100 pen on my hands! :biggrin:


----------



## philb (Nov 1, 2012)

Ha, just be glad there not gold discs!!

I reckon the slightly smaller one for the barrel is a good idea. I'll await your next creation, going on you recent speed should be by tomorrow night!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 1, 2012)

Mighty fine workmanship George.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, at least I know _what_ I'm saving my pennies for when the LA Pen Show comes around! One in black, please. And I like the idea of continuing the circle on both ends. Classy!!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 1, 2012)

Great work George. I also thought the all black would be attractive. You proved it with this one. The disc worked out nicely. Can you make a star? :biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful Pen !!! Very elegant !! Looking even more like a Parker Duofold with the silver disc on top...


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 1, 2012)

I love the silver disc in the cap. It all works together beautifully.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 1, 2012)

The silver disk in the cap could be your signature, George - like MB's snowflake. I wouldn't put one in the end of the barrel. Just my 2 cents canadian.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm with Chuck...a white star!  Did you use 'precious' resin?:biggrin::biggrin:
Too many silver discs? Not at all. 
Black has always been a favorite of mine and black seems to be the classic fountain pen color. You did good on this one George, as always. 
Elegantly looking pen.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 1, 2012)

Guys like you and the other kitless pens are why I pretty much quit turning pens.  I don't have the talent or equipment to make them that nice.  I look at them and lose all desire to "put a kit together".  Beautiful, beautiful pen.


----------



## Bigj51 (Nov 1, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning! I love the addition!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn, when I'm right, I'm right, and then he goes and tops it ..._literally!_


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 1, 2012)

Positively beautimus, George!!!


----------



## comben001 (Nov 1, 2012)

Great addition but don't overdo it. I agree about it being a "signature". By the way how the hell do you get that finish ???


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 1, 2012)

I am of the minoroty.  I don't like the end being in silver.  Maybe if both ends were done, I would like it better.  The black pen aside from that is absolutely stunning.  Of the other 4 you posted I liked the purple the most.

Phil


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 2, 2012)

comben001 said:


> Great addition but don't overdo it. I agree about it being a "signature". By the way how the hell do you get that finish ???


Some say you can't get a shine on Alumilite like acrylics but that's not true, at least I don't believe it.  The secret is that I don't use micro mesh at all, but I do know my way around a buffer! :wink:

Seriously though, I shape the body with a skew which gives me a very smooth finish which allows me to start with 800 grit so as to not introduce any scratches then proceed with 1000 then 2000 paper, polish with Novus #2 then buff.


----------



## randy kelly (Nov 2, 2012)

Very nice pen


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Nov 2, 2012)

B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## skiprat (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like you are eventually get the knack of this pen making malarky. !!!:biggrin:


----------



## Dustygoose (Nov 2, 2012)

I like it all.  the silver disk is the tops


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 2, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## RogerBean (Nov 3, 2012)

Really like it a lot.  Stunning clip.  Details all seem pretty close to perfect to me.  Marvelous work.
Roger


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 3, 2012)

George:  As always, great work.  I like the black, I like the silver addition to the upper finial.  I'm undecided if I'd like the lower end addition.  Somehow, I feel you have just the right amount at this point.  I guess time will tell, huh?:biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 3, 2012)

joefyffe said:


> George:  As always, great work.  I like the black, I like the silver addition to the upper finial.  I'm undecided if I'd like the lower end addition.  Somehow,* I feel you have just the right amount at this point.*  I guess time will tell, huh?:biggrin:


Well, it seems like several folks think it's the right amount as it is and I tend to agree.  I had a 3/16" punched out disk and I was holding it up to the lower finial and it just didn't seem right.  For three years I have been playing around with different ideas on how to make a pen recognizable as mine, I think the silver dot on the cap finial is it!

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 6, 2013)

George:  You Da Boss!!!!!  It all looks good to me!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just anther opinion, here. Well, all of the other opinions were right. It's fabulous ! Right at the corner of Elegant Avenue and Bling Street! Just the right amount of each.

And this is just one of those tiny details that to me makes a piece stand out, the "chamfer" at the bottom of the cap REALLY takes the "hard cut" look away from the capped pen!

Nice work, as always!


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful!  The ring sizes are perfect and I like the silver disc on the cap finial.  Perhaps the nicest pen I have seen, handmade or "commercial".  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 8, 2013)

George, I missed this when you first posted it.  Great looking pen!


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, all I can do is wack the "like button" once.....:biggrin:


Stunning use of two fine materials that help each other towards the end goal, winning the mind of the next owner!




Scott (keep them coming) B


----------



## John Den (Jan 10, 2013)

Everything about this pen is fantastic.
Regards
John


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 10, 2013)

George,
I love it.  I say keep the silver disc, it looks great and it gives a nice littlle added touch of class to the pen.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 10, 2013)

Aw, she's a beaut!


----------



## Jjartwood (Jan 10, 2013)

Very tasteful,Burger Joint to Boardroom that pen will fit right in,the silver disc on the 
top is a nice touch as well.
Beautiful pen.
Mark


----------

